
Microsoft Forcing Windows 10 -app version of Skype - asdojasdosadsa
https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
======
asdojasdosadsa
There's no more possibility of downloading the classical version of the app,
even an external installer throws an '500' error and redirects to Windows
Store

------
dbetteridge
Guess i'll continue not using skype then.

------
Piskvorrr
Where do you want to go today?

